# Diritti tv Serie A 2015/18. Sky vs Mediaset.



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

*Ufficiale: accordo trovato tra Sky e Mediaset per la Serie A 2015-2018. A Sky va tutta la Serie A di cui 12 squadre in esclusiva e interviste negli spogliatoi. A Mediaset le 8 big, Roma compresa che prima si trovava nel pack D. Per ora nell'accordo non si parla di CL-EL che saranno oggetto di trattativa separata. Tutti contenti, Lega compresa che guadagna 114M in più all'anno rispetto all'ultimo triennio.*









Situazione ufficiale ed aggiornata ad oggi: 

*Diritti TV 2014/2015:* 

_SKY_: tutta la serie A in HD + tutta la CL in HD + Fox Sports (campionati stranieri)

_MEDIASET_: 12 squadre di serie A con anticipi, posticipi e un'altra partita in HD + tutta la EL con qualche partita in HD + Fox Sports (campionati stranieri)

*Diritti TV 2015/2016, 2016/2017, 2017/2018:* (il contratto con Fox Sports scade sia per Sky che per MP)

_SKY_: tutta la serie A in HD di cui 12 medio-piccole in esclusiva + tutta l'EL in HD in esclusiva

_MEDIASET_: 8 big di serie A in casa e trasferta con anticipi, posticipi e un'altra partita in HD + tutta la CL in esclusiva con qualche partita in HD


Si continua da questo topic -) http://www.milanworld.net/sky-sbarca-sul-digitale-comprate-le-frequenze-telecom-vt18836.html


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

L'ipotesi più probabile pare essere questa: la Lega assegna il pack A+B a Sky (top 8 per SAT e DTT) e il pack D (altre 12 di cui una big) a Mediaset. Quindi tengono conto delle offerte più alte per i pacchetti e chiudono un occhio sulla presunta clausola inserita da Mediaset. Successivamente Mediaset cede CL 15-18 + pack D a Sky che in cambio da le top 8 per il DTT e la EL 15-18. A questo si dovrebbe aggiungere, come detto, lo scambio EL-CL per la prossima stagione. Quindi riepilogando, stando agli attuali rumors: 

*Stagione 14-15*

Sky: tutta serie A in HD + CL in HD + EL in HD
Mediaset: migliori 12 + CL + EL

*Stagione 15-16, 16-17 e 17-18*

Sky: tutta la serie A in HD + CL in HD + EL in HD
Mediaset: tutta la serie A + CL + EL


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2014)

Quindi mediaset stop con l'hd?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quindi mediaset stop con l'hd?



in realtà Mediaset continuerà sicuramente a dare in HD anticipi e posticipi e una partita delle 15.. come ha fatto quest'anno. Tra l'altro è notizia dell'altro ieri che a breve riaccenderà Premium Calcio HD 2. 

Per le coppe euroepe, infine, sicuramente userà l'HD (sui 2 canali) per la CL dato che si è aggiudicata i diritti in esclusiva e se li dovesse cedere, come pare, a Sky, mica si toglie pure il diritto di trasmettere in HD 

In sostanza Sky avrà più HD e Premium di meno... come accade già oggi!


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2014)

Ah ok  Io spero risolvano il prorblema della mia zona, ossia che non prendo più i canali hd e nemmeno il primo foxsport


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah ok  Io spero risolvano il prorblema della mia zona, ossia che non prendo più i canali hd e nemmeno il primo foxsport



Fox Sport per la prossima stagione si vedrà ancora su Mediaset e Sky, dalla 15-16 invece è tutto da vedere perché i diritti saranno scaduti...


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Fox Sport per la prossima stagione si vedrà ancora su Mediaset e Sky, dalla 15-16 invece è tutto da vedere perché i diritti saranno scaduti...



Sisi ma è un problema di ricezione proprio della mia zona purtroppo, spero lo risolvano quest'anno e me li ridiano altrimenti mi farò sentire di nuovo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi ma è un problema di ricezione proprio della mia zona purtroppo, spero lo risolvano quest'anno e me li ridiano altrimenti mi farò sentire di nuovo



 spero che risolverai il problema! Fox Sport è un gran bel canale e con il calcio estero ci si rifà il palato dopo aver visto il Milan...


----------



## Frikez (26 Giugno 2014)

E alla fine vissero tutti felici e contenti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'ipotesi più probabile pare essere questa: la Lega assegna il pack A+B a Sky (top 8 per SAT e DTT) e il pack D (altre 12 di cui una big) a Mediaset. Quindi tengono conto delle offerte più alte per i pacchetti e chiudono un occhio sulla presunta clausola inserita da Mediaset. Successivamente Mediaset cede CL 15-18 + pack D a Sky che in cambio da le top 8 per il DTT e la EL 15-18. A questo si dovrebbe aggiungere, come detto, lo scambio EL-CL per la prossima stagione. Quindi riepilogando, stando agli attuali rumors:
> 
> *Stagione 14-15*
> 
> ...



Una soluzione che andrebbe incontro ai clienti, così ognuno può fare la scelta che gli pare senza montare mille apparecchi e fare mille abbonamenti.
Speriamo.

Ma lo scambio mi sembra un po' "sbilanciato" a favore di Sky... sicuri sicuri che Mediaset rinuncerà al suo mega-colpo CL e al resto della serie A?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una soluzione che andrebbe incontro ai clienti, così ognuno può fare la scelta che gli pare senza montare mille apparecchi e fare mille abbonamenti.
> Speriamo.
> 
> Ma lo scambio mi sembra un po' "sbilanciato" a favore di Sky... sicuri sicuri che Mediaset rinuncerà al suo mega-colpo CL e al resto della serie A?



a me sembra equilibrato (peraltro ci potrebbero essere anche delle aggiunte di denaro oltre agli scambi che non sarebbero quindi secchi). Mediaset rinuncia all'esclusiva CL e a quella sulle 12 di serie A, mentre Sky rinuncia all'esclusiva sulle migliori 8 e sulla EL. Comunque aspettiamo, fino a mezzanotte potrebbero esserci altre sorprese...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> a me sembra equilibrato. Mediaset rinuncia all'esclusiva CL e a quella sulle 12 di serie A, mentre Sky rinuncia all'esclusiva sulle migliori 8 e sulla EL. Comunque aspettiamo, fino a mezzanotte potrebbero esserci altre sorprese...



Sicuramente le migliori 8 del campionato pesano tantissimo (e c'è anche il Milan, impensabile Mediaset senza il Milan!), possiamo paragonarla più o meno alla CL.
L'EL, secondo me, vale meno delle 12 di A... anche perchè, se non sbaglio, tra le 12 dovrebbe esserci anche la Roma, che di fatto ora è una big.

Vedremo cosa succederà!


----------



## pazzomania (26 Giugno 2014)

Io non riesco ad essere obbiettivo, perchè tifo Premium (pago poco, vedo tutto, non devo fare l' impianto parabola)

Ma se non ci fosse in ballo Mediaset questo bando non avrebbe scatenato ne polemiche ne altro.

Sky ha chiaramente vinto 

- i diritti per il satellite delle 8 big 

- diritti del digitale terrestre delle 8 big

- quello delle dodici squadre rimanenti, Roma compresa (questo pacchetto teoricamente l' ha vinto Mediaset, ma hanno messo una clausola che da regolamento dovrebbe annullare l' offerta)

Ma conosciamo tutti il potere di Galliani&co, per non contare le famiglie di ITALIANI che resterebbero a casa qualora Premium chiudesse (perchè sarebbe questo il destino).

Per cui immagino che qualche sorta di accordo alla fine si troverà, Mediaset avrà Milan inter juve Napoli ecc... e Sky avrà la CL 15-18.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> in realtà Mediaset continuerà sicuramente a dare in HD anticipi e posticipi e una partita delle 15.. come ha fatto quest'anno. Tra l'altro è notizia dell'altro ieri che a breve riaccenderà Premium Calcio HD 2.
> 
> Per le coppe euroepe, infine, sicuramente userà l'HD (sui 2 canali) per la CL dato che si è aggiudicata i diritti in esclusiva e se li dovesse cedere, come pare, a Sky, mica si toglie pure il diritto di trasmettere in HD
> 
> In sostanza Sky avrà più HD e Premium di meno... come accade già oggi!



Non pensavo che trasmettere in HD facesse parte di questo tipo di cose. Pensavo che spettasse solo al canale decidere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2014)

Anche la gazzetta conferma ora l'accordo, che include la Champions.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche la gazzetta conferma ora l'accordo, che include la Champions.



si, pare che verso le 17-17.30 ci sarà un annuncio... vediamo!


----------



## Van The Man (26 Giugno 2014)

Ma dai, accordo? Al Better lo quotavano 1,01, come le partite di San Marino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2014)

Ora però la gazzetta ha modificato l'articolo... al momento non ci sarebbe accordo per la Champions, solo per la serie A.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

*Ufficiale: accordo trovato tra Sky e Mediaset per la Serie A 2015-2018. A Sky va tutta la Serie A di cui 12 squadre in esclusiva e interviste negli spogliatoi. A Mediaset le 8 big, Roma compresa che prima si trovava nel pack D. Per ora nell'accordo non si parla di CL-EL che saranno oggetto di trattativa separata. Tutti contenti, Lega compresa che guadagna 114M in più all'anno rispetto all'ultimo triennio.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: accordo trovato tra Sky e Mediaset per la Serie A 2015-2018. A Sky va tutta la Serie A di cui 12 squadre in esclusiva e interviste negli spogliatoi. A Mediaset le 8 big, Roma compresa che prima si trovava nel pack D. Per ora nell'accordo non si parla di CL-EL che saranno oggetto di trattativa separata. Tutti contenti, Lega compresa che guadagna 114M in più all'anno rispetto all'ultimo triennio.*



12 squadre + EL a Mediaset, in cambio della Champions, credo sarà il prossimo passo.
Del resto oggi la Lega deve solo comunicare a chi vanno i pacchetti della serie A, gli accordi ulteriori a lei non interessano più.


----------



## Frikez (26 Giugno 2014)

Dubito che a Mediaset interessino le 12 piccole di serie A, hanno sempre puntato sul pacchetto che compredeva le big più Genoa e un altro paio.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento:
> 
> 
> *Ufficiale: accordo trovato tra Sky e Mediaset per la Serie A 2015-2018. A Sky va tutta la Serie A di cui 12 squadre in esclusiva e interviste negli spogliatoi. A Mediaset le 8 big, Roma compresa che prima si trovava nel pack D. Per ora nell'accordo non si parla di CL-EL che saranno oggetto di trattativa separata. Tutti contenti, Lega compresa che guadagna 114M in più all'anno rispetto all'ultimo triennio.*
> ...





.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

La Lega in prima votazione respinge accordo Sky Mediaset. No maggioranza. Tra poco seconda votazione.


----------



## smallball (26 Giugno 2014)

ma quali sono le 8 squadre che restano anche sul digitale di Mediaset?


----------



## Frikez (26 Giugno 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> ma quali sono le 8 squadre che restano anche sul digitale di Mediaset?



Juve, Milan, Inter, Roma, Napoli, Lazio, Fiorentina più il Toro credo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

*Accordo trovato (questo in basso) ma le squadre tra poco voteranno per la seconda volta se approvarlo o meno
*


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> spero che risolverai il problema! Fox Sport è un gran bel canale e con il calcio estero ci si rifà il palato dopo aver visto il Milan...



Di Fox vedo solo il secondo canale, peccato il 90% delle belle partite le facciano sul primo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

*La Lega approva l'assegnazione dei Diritti TV 15-18 con 22 voti farorevoli. Fiorentina astenuta. A breve il comunicato ufficiale.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

*Ecco le parole di Beretta: "A Sky italia va il pacchetto A per 357 milioni, il pacchetto B va a Mediaset per euro 180 milioni e il pacchetto D sempre a Mediaset con 306 milioni, non viene assegnato il pacchetto E, così come il pacchetto C. Per i pacchetti C e E avvieremo una nuova procedura. Una delibera che tiene conto di una valorizzazione dei ricavi, tiene in conto l'interesse degli utenti e dei consumatori. Se ci venisse richiesta la sublicenza (lo scambio di diritti) la valuteremmo positivamente".

L'intesa tra i broadcaster prevede che la Lega, su deroga delle authority, autorizzi la sublicenza e lo scambio dei diritti, che porterà a questo scenario finale: Mediaset rivenderebbe il pacchetto D a Sky che quindi continuerebbe ad avere l'intero campionato di Serie A, con l'esclusiva su 12 squadre (ma non la Roma, inizialmente inserita nel pacchetto D) e su interviste e telecamere negli spogliatoi. Al pari di Sky a Mediaset resterebbe il pacchetto principale con le partite in casa e trasferta di 8 squadre, tra cui Inter, Juve, Milan, Napoli e Roma. Alla fine di tutta l'operazione l'investimento complessivo di Sky, comprese le sublicenze, ammonterebbe a 572 milioni e quello di Mediaset a 373. Nell'accordo, almeno per il momento, non rientrerebbe la Champions.*


----------



## Ale (26 Giugno 2014)

tanto rumore per nulla mi verrebbe da dire. da notare che i ricavi saranno di molto inferiori a quelli degli scorsi anni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> tanto rumore per nulla mi verrebbe da dire. da notare che i ricavi saranno di molto inferiori a quelli degli scorsi anni.



La Lega (e le squadre) incassano 114M in più all'anno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2014)

*Sky Sport 24 intanto ufficializza anche la cessione del pack D (12 squadre senza la Roma) da Mediaset a Sky in assoluta esclusiva. Quindi, come annunciato, Sky avrà le 8 big sul satellite + 12 medio piccole in esclusiva e Mediaset 8 big sul digitale.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2014)

ma quindi il fatto che mediaset aveva la CL in esclusiva dal 2015 al 2018 non era vero??


----------



## MisterBet (27 Giugno 2014)

Si é vero ma alla fine credo scambieranno anche lí...dubito che Sky stia tre anni senza Champions, impossibile...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma quindi il fatto che mediaset aveva la CL in esclusiva dal 2015 al 2018 non era vero??



Per adesso è ancora loro esclusiva totale.
Se sottobanco hanno fatto un accordo anche per le partite europee, ancora non l'hanno comunicato.


----------



## Ale (27 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La Lega (e le squadre) incassano 114M in più all'anno.



Ci saranno altre voci di entrata perche ho sempre letto che la serie a vale 1 miliardo dI euro


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per adesso è ancora loro esclusiva totale.
> Se sottobanco hanno fatto un accordo anche per le partite europee, ancora non l'hanno comunicato.



capito, quindi fare mediaset sarebbe più conveniente di sky visto che hanno in esclusiva la CL, in compenso però fanno solo le 8 big della serie A..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2014)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Si é vero ma alla fine credo scambieranno anche lí...dubito che Sky stia tre anni senza Champions, impossibile...



infatti..sembra strano anche a me..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> capito, quindi fare mediaset sarebbe più conveniente di sky visto che hanno in esclusiva la CL, in compenso però fanno solo le 8 big della serie A..



Io sono utente Sky storico, scelgo Sky anche per altri pacchetti oltre il calcio, è un discorso molto ampio... ma se la situazione resta così, dal 2015 dovrò fare una seria riflessione.

La Champions è troppo, troppo importante.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sono utente Sky storico, scelgo Sky anche per altri pacchetti oltre il calcio, è un discorso molto ampio... ma se la situazione resta così, dal 2015 dovrò fare una seria riflessione.
> 
> La Champions è troppo, troppo importante.



sono nella tua stessa situazione..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2014)

Dunque, ad oggi, riepilogando: 

*Diritti TV 2014/2015:* 

_SKY_: tutta la serie A in HD + tutta la CL in HD + Fox Sports (campionati stranieri)

_MEDIASET_: 12 squadre di serie A con anticipi, posticipi e un'altra partita in HD + tutta la EL con qualche partita in HD + Fox Sports (campionati stranieri)

*Diritti TV 2015/2016, 2016/2017, 2017/2018:* (il contratto con Fox Sports scade sia per Sky che per MP)

_SKY_: tutta la serie A in HD di cui 12 medio-piccole in esclusiva + tutta l'EL in HD in esclusiva

_MEDIASET_: 8 big di serie A in casa e trasferta con anticipi, posticipi e un'altra partita in HD + tutta la CL in esclusiva con qualche partita in HD


----------



## pazzomania (27 Giugno 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dunque, ad oggi, riepilogando:
> 
> *Diritti TV 2014/2015:*
> 
> ...



Piccolo appunto, Mediaset entro un mese avrà due canali in HD, quindi oltre alle partite singole, potrà anche avere due partite contemporaneamente in HD


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Piccolo appunto, Mediaset entro un mese avrà due canali in HD, quindi oltre alle partite singole, potrà anche avere due partite contemporaneamente in HD



si, anche se dipende sempre dalla banda a disposizione... leggendo in giro pare che al massimo, nei week end, trasmetterà solo una partita in più in HD.


----------

